# Significance of Chemistry for an IT Course at IIT



## The Conqueror (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

I've been wondering about the significance of Chemistry and Physics to pursue a course which is related purely to algorithms and computing at IIT.
Why do we have the entrance test for Physics and Chemistry when the course the student will be studying is completely different? To a certain extent knowledge of Physics is a must like circuits,capacitors etc. But really, would those numerical solving skills prove that the candidate is suitable for the course? 
Why don't we have separate entrance test for IT-based courses?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

What about maths? I can use a calculator.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk about software development and computers then. India has to be the only country where this is treated as "engineering" and B.tech crap.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been wondering about the significance of Chemistry and Physics to pursue a course which is related purely to algorithms and computing at IIT.
> Why do we have the entrance test for Physics and Chemistry when the course the student will be studying is completely different? To a certain extent knowledge of Physics is a must like circuits,capacitors etc. But really, would those numerical solving skills prove that the candidate is suitable for the course?
> Why don't we have separate entrance test for IT-based courses?



Big misunderstanding

numeric solving skills is not only enough..But problem solving,Analytic,Memory skills,Basic fundas..these are imp for engg if you are really passionate abt it.

Actually there never used to be Electrical engineering course before.It was derived from physics.EE ,CS ,Telecom etc are all extensions to Physics.
EE is all abt Maxwell's equations.

Coming to CS,IT - These needs you to learn some electronics part(Digital) for which physics is imp(Logic gates).

Chem is to do with Chemical engineering, Bio med,etc .But Chem basics play some role in semiconductor and material science subjects of EE.

Math is mandatory and used in engg mainly.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 17, 2011)

To be fair software engineering is a very different from other branch of engineering. IMO it's taught really poorly and the amount of "CS engineers" graduating here is inversely proportional to the knowledge they have making us like laughing stock among other IT developers in the world.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> To be fair software engineering is a very different from other branch of engineering. IMO it's taught really poorly and the amount of "CS engineers" graduating here is inversely proportional to the knowledge they have making us like laughing stock among other IT developers in the world.



True


----------



## adi007 (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree about Chemistry's irrelevance but Physics and maths are everywhere.
Its significance and relevance comes in almost all branches


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 17, 2011)

The irony of the JEE: It filters out talent instead of finding it. However, since the 11th and 12th syllabus is crammed with as many topics as a committee could fill, without a proper and legitimate discussion of the concepts, and considering that most of the students do not have access to vocational education, I think there really is no other way to select students than the JEE.

And yes, engineering involves lots of calculations and lots of writing. In fact, engineering is all about calculations (as taught in college, real engineering is different). Even most of the theorems will focus less on theory and more on the applications. Thus, in a way, the JEE works in that candidates are prepared to do application-oriented study.

The downside is that the conceptual knowledge of entrance exam takers and engineering students in general is quite poor. Solving sums, MCQs and theorems does not mean knowing what is going on. *The JEE council needs to recognize that different students have different aptitudes for different subjects and each branch requires something different from the student. But the JEE is bent on giving an "equal chance" to all the students by adopting a "one size fits all" policy *. This will have unforeseen consequences: Already companies like microsoft have voiced some discomfort with the quality of engineers from India (especially software engineers).

As for chemistry: A basic knowledge is important as it helps find the required material when designing something. But the kind of advanced chemistry that the JEE promotes is definitely not necessary unless you are going far into biochemical engineering or something like that.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 18, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Big misunderstanding
> 
> numeric solving skills is not only enough..But problem solving,Analytic,Memory skills,Basic fundas..these are imp for engg if you are really passionate abt it.
> 
> ...


If I want to study just pure programming ie algorithms or may be a PhD in Algorithm Design etc., then what is the relevance of chemistry? Well, I had certainly said a basic knowledge of physics is must in my post  so no misunderstandings here. 
How will knowing the method of preparation of Organic Compounds in a lab will help a programmer?


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> If I want to study just pure programming ie algorithms or may be a PhD in Algorithm Design etc., then what is the relevance of chemistry? Well, I had certainly said a basic knowledge of physics is must in my post  so no misunderstandings here.
> How will knowing the method of preparation of Organic Compounds in a lab will help a programmer?



Break the system. You gotta have flexible choice from 11th onwards for that because the basis for IIT exams is what you learn in 11th and 12th. That's the common touchstone.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Break the system. You gotta have flexible choice from 11th onwards for that because the basis for IIT exams is what you learn in 11th and 12th. That's the common touchstone.


No choice there at all. Chemistry is compulsory in ALL science courses for 11th and 12th.
I think we need to complain to the Ed.Minister


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> No choice there at all. Chemistry is compulsory in ALL science courses for 11th and 12th.
> I think we need to complain to the Ed.Minister



Yes, go ahead but this should be well organized and coordinated.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know about others but according to our syllabus,in the first year, all branches have common subjects to study.This includes civil,mechanical,electrical etc and surely chemistry and physics.In chemistry we had to learn stuffs like sludge formation,boiler corrosion and such.What kind of a person thinks that someone pursuing software engineering must  learn all these things??


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yes, go ahead but this should be well organized and coordinated.


But I don't think a single person can change this. Perhaps we could create a web-page from where we could collaborate for the same. What do you think? 
If we really can't do this, then the so-called "Democracy" and "Rights" are useless.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 18, 2011)

Neuron said:


> What kind of a person thinks that someone pursuing software engineering must  learn all these things??


A retard.


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 18, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> But I don't think a single person can change this. Perhaps we could create a web-page from where we could collaborate for the same. What do you think?
> If we really can't do this, then the so-called "Democracy" and "Rights" are useless.



I am with u


----------



## nims11 (Mar 19, 2011)

i feel really bad that people who are really good in Computer Science and have a passion for it have to face difficulties to get Computer Science as a branch in a good engineering collg due to its high demands among those who are better in other subjcts(that are tested in the entrance exms) but have no passion or love for computers. I think those passionate about computers will contribute better to the software community than the others...


----------

